# Instagram-ography



## g-fi (Aug 23, 2011)

It's pretty amazing how far technology has come that you can get the kind of results from a camera phone that some people are able to achieve with apps and a tiny camera. Looking through people's Instagram feeds, I see a lot of professional level results and some beautiful pictures. I recently ordered some new album samples to keep on hand for proofing and in one of the albums I ordered for myself I used some iPhone/Instagram pictures and kept the print size small, like 3.5" x 3.5" and the pictures can be remarkably sharp at that size. I'm playing around with the idea of letting my second shooter take some pictures at the next wedding client with the phone and doing a tiled collage of tiny prints processed solely on the phone, like old school Polaroid style. 

So, what's your take on phone photography, with the modern smartphones and post processing using mobile apps? Since I always have my phone with me, I take a lot more personal photos on it lately, and I'm blown away by some of the photographers you can find through Instagram. Obviously phones will never replace a "real" camera, but I'm even intrigued by some of these clip on lenses they have for phone cameras. If you could get a good enough result, would you ever consider supplementing your regular photography with your camera phone, like some people shoot both film and digital?


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 24, 2011)

g-fi said:
			
		

> It's pretty amazing how far technology has come that you can get the kind of results from a camera phone that some people are able to achieve with apps and a tiny camera. Looking through people's Instagram feeds, I see a lot of professional level results and some beautiful pictures. I recently ordered some new album samples to keep on hand for proofing and in one of the albums I ordered for myself I used some iPhone/Instagram pictures and kept the print size small, like 3.5" x 3.5" and the pictures can be remarkably sharp at that size. I'm playing around with the idea of letting my second shooter take some pictures at the next wedding client with the phone and doing a tiled collage of tiny prints processed solely on the phone, like old school Polaroid style.
> 
> So, what's your take on phone photography, with the modern smartphones and post processing using mobile apps? Since I always have my phone with me, I take a lot more personal photos on it lately, and I'm blown away by some of the photographers you can find through Instagram. Obviously phones will never replace a "real" camera, but I'm even intrigued by some of these clip on lenses they have for phone cameras. If you could get a good enough result, would you ever consider supplementing your regular photography with your camera phone, like some people shoot both film and digital?



That's an interesting idea 
Something to look into. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Garbz (Aug 25, 2011)

My take is, why not? If people have been taking photos using Holgas and other "toy" cameras, then why not use a phone, simply because the controls suck, the quality is below average, doesn't mean you can't take a nice photo.


----------

